# Single vs. dual cam



## GunninGourmet (May 14, 2010)

I am new to this site/ forum and about to try bowhunting again after 20+ years. The first question I have is what are the differences between single and dual cam bows? Pros & cons of each. Thanks and I'm looking forward to future discussions on this forum.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't really know either, I am wondering the same thing. I have heard singles are easier to tune, but not sure. I just shoot what works for me. 

Bump!!!!!


----------



## Supercracker (Jul 22, 2006)

Duel cams are usually faster, but not as smooth. Singles are a little slower and have a smoother draw cycle. Both are quiet and more accurate than the shooter. Both are fast enough for any hunting situation.

Both will need to be tuned and timed. Both are easy to tune. Once both are tuned and timed (by twisting cables and strings) they generally stay in that position for quite a while.

I have both, but am now on a duel cam kick. I like tweeking with the cams to get the most speed and most efficiency out of the bow. I can get the same speed out of the duel cam bow set at 60lbs, as the single cam set at almost 70lbs. In a hunting situation, that means I can come to full draw with less movement, which may spook deer, and I can hold the duel cam at full draw a little longer.

Thier are so many mid priced good bows to choose from now. Shoot them all and find the one thats comfortable for you. Don't get in a hurry. Have fun.

Semper Fi.


----------



## shine (May 8, 2010)

Dual cams can go out of synch so have been less common on US made hunting bows. Dual cams tend to give a more even knock flight and if you shoot a large fixed broad head for hunting, the dual cam may shoot broad heads closer to a field point.


----------



## Sleazy-E (May 13, 2010)

Supercracker said:


> Duel cams are usually faster, but not as smooth. Singles are a little slower and have a smoother draw cycle. Both are quiet and more accurate than the shooter. Both are fast enough for any hunting situation.


+1. Took the words right off my keyboard.


----------

